# You make me happy



## dutch girly

How would you translate:

You make me happy

Thanks in advance


----------



## anthodocheio

_Με κάνεις και χαίρομαι_ is an option... maybe coloquial...


----------



## mroma

I think it's με κάνεις ευτυχισμένο.


----------



## anthodocheio

mroma said:


> I think it's με κάνεις ευτυχισμένο.


You are right! 
I don't know why but what I wrote was the first thing that came to my mind..


----------



## mroma

The greek translation of you make me happy is με κάνεις ευτυχισμένο. You can see it in both films and books.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Just to add for dutch girly that, as you're female, you'd say ευτυχισμένη instead of ευτυχισμένο.


----------



## dutch girly

So just to make it clear, which one would a guy say to a girl and which one would a girl say to a guy.
Could someone write it in Romanian text as I do not have Greek symbols on my phone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tetina

dutch girly said:


> So just to make it clear, which one would a guy say to a girl and which one would a girl say to a guy.
> Could someone write it in romanian text as I do not have greek symbols on my phone.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
me k_a_nis eftihism_e_ni

the _e_ like in _elbow _
the _i_ like in _in_ 

*_the red letters show the stress_


----------



## anthodocheio

Tetina said:


> me k_a_nis eftihism_e_ni


 
You are the girl who is talking so you are _eftixismeni _(--> the feminine).


----------



## bieq

Hi. Is it possible to say *ευτυχισμένος *instead of *ευτυχισμένο*? Doesn't the masculine form end in *-ος *and the neuter form in *-ο*?

*με κάνεις ευτυχισμένος* (Is this ok, too, if you're the man speaking?)

Thank you!


----------



## Helleno File

bieq said:


> Hi. Is it possible to say *ευτυχισμένος *instead of *ευτυχισμένο*? Doesn't the masculine form end in *-ος *and the neuter form in *-ο*?
> 
> *με κάνεις ευτυχισμένος* (Is this ok, too, if you're the man speaking?)
> 
> Thank you!



I think the -ο here is masculine _accusative _sιngular to agree with the με, but not for Dutch Girly as pointed out above.


----------



## Αγγελος

bieq said:


> Hi. Is it possible to say *ευτυχισμένος *instead of *ευτυχισμένο*? Doesn't the masculine form end in *-ος *and the neuter form in *-ο*?
> 
> *με κάνεις ευτυχισμένος* (Is this ok, too, if you're the man speaking?)
> 
> Thank you!



Definitely NOT. *ευτυχισμένος *is the nominative singular: Είναι ευτυχισμέν*ος* = He (a man) is happy. 
In "you make me happy", the predicate adjective 'happy' must agree with the word it refers to, which is the direct object με, an accusative. Therefore με κάνεις ευτυχισμέν*ο*. In the plural, μας κάνεις ευτυχισμέν*ους* (=you make us guys happy).
In the feminine or neutral gender, the accusative is identical with the nominative. Mε κάνεις ευτυχισμένη (=you make me happy, said by a woman) just like Είναι ευτυχισμένη (=she is happy).
Helleno File said as much, but not as emphatically


----------

